

6 Steps I Took From Idea To Launch - hayeah
http://metacircus.com/hacking/2011/09/14/6-steps-i-took-from-idea-to-launch.html

======
hayeah
off topic. I am the author. I am wondering if this submission had been
flagged. Fogscreek's post about Trello
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3001173> has 7 votes, but it's on the
front page ranked 19.

This was submitted at roughly the same time, and has 13 votes. But it's ranked
~50 on the second page.

I just want to know if I unknowingly violated some rules. I'd want to avoid
that next time.

Anybody knows?

~~~
iamclovin
I've wondered about that too. I wonder if an upvote from a user who has high
karma has higher weight than an upvote from a person who has low karma?

